# Saskatoon people w/ S.A.-



## roadwarrior48 (Jun 23, 2013)

Are there any people on this forum from Saskatoon Sk? Maybe we could get together, go for coffee or give each other support somehow....


----------



## SaskatoonMom (Jul 27, 2013)

*New to Saskatoon*

I have always suffered from social anxiety and am new to Saskatoon


----------



## SuperUglyDude (Jul 27, 2013)

Well Im from winnipeg, can i still join?


----------

